# The multicultural family



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I wonder how this family picture compares with that of other TC members:

My wife is from St Petersburg enjoying a Czech nationality. One cousin has a Surinam wife. Another cousin has a Filippine girl-friend. Another cousin has an Ukrainian girl-friend. Another cousin has an Italian husband. A nephew has a Brazilian wife. Another nephew (his brother) has a Brazilian girl-friend. The rest is Dutch.....


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

"Multiethnic" would be the right word in my case. I explain why: My great-grandmother is fully German but came from Russia. She married an Ukrainian Russian. Her daughter, my great-aunt, married a Russian Jew (they have two sons). My step-father is also a Russian German but with some Russian and even noble Dutch ancestry. The wife of my uncle is Komi (Finnish people). Despite of their different ethnicities, they are culturally same. Even my step-father and the Jew are Russian Orthodox! We celebrate every Easter and Christmas together and I can't see differences between them.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

My great-grandmother is still alive, by the way. :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do have a English dad and Grandparents living still there and a friend of ours has a Belgium husband. 
That's the most exotic I can get.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My wife is Shanghainese, I'm Dutch. 

In my Dutch closest family:

- my brother's wife is half-Indonesian
- my nephew's wife is Russian 
- my niece's husband is English

In my wife's closest family:

- one cousin's husband is Nepalese


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, my family is a big mix. Both of my parents are European immigrants with thick accents; my dad is from southern Italy, my mom is from Albania. But my dad's ancestry, in addition to being Italian, is also Lebanese and Syrian, and my mom's Albanian ancestry includes some Italian and Greek in there as well. For the sake of simplicity I usually just say I'm Albanian, Italian, and "Middle Eastern". That tends to give people a rough idea. But primarily I am a Californian


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

TxllxT said:


> I wonder how this family picture compares with that of other TC members:
> 
> My wife is from St Petersburg enjoying a Czech nationality. One cousin has a Surinam wife. Another cousin has a Filippine girl-friend. Another cousin has an Ukrainian girl-friend. Another cousin has an Italian husband. A nephew has a Brazilian wife. Another nephew (his brother) has a Brazilian girl-friend. The rest is Dutch.....


I forgot my wife's son who has exchanged his Czech nationality for the British, and who's living in Auckland NZ with a girl-friend of South African Indian descent...


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Mrs Pat & I both have a hefty wedge of Irish background, which Herself blends with her Dutch and Russian grandparents. And our younger (adopted) son was born a Kiwi. Therefore he plays rugby.

And if any political canvasser comes to our door wittering about 'migrants', they get our mixed heritage explained to them mezzoforte and con brio!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Tristan said:


> Yes, my family is a big mix. Both of my parents are European immigrants with thick accents; my dad is from southern Italy, my mom is from Albania. But my dad's ancestry, in addition to being Italian, is also Lebanese and Syrian, and my mom's Albanian ancestry includes some Italian and Greek in there as well. For the sake of simplicity I usually just say I'm Albanian, Italian, and "Middle Eastern". That tends to give people a rough idea. But primarily I am a Californian


Italian, Greek, Lebanese and Syrian........please, please, please invite me to a family dinner.:tiphat:


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

English, Irish, Maltese, Dutch/Flemish, Russian, Czech, Polish....it would probably be easier to pick the nationalities which *aren't* represented in my ancestry. Mongrel and proud of it.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Finland isn't exactly a cross-roads of the world... In my family, everyone is Finnish.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Mum's English
Dad was Polish
Son's partner is Estonian
They are living in Australia
Youngest has a South African birth certificate, lives in Scotland


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

All my family is USA based, except one of my sons married a young woman from Poland; they currently live in Basel which is a very fine city (although with a lot of rules).


----------

